# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Собаки - поводыри

## айка

Уважаемые земляки! В Одессе начинается новый большой проект по воспитанию собак-поводырей для атошников и переселенцев, потерявших зрение в результате войны. Это происходит в Одессе, потому что именно у нас живет единственный в Украине кинолог, который владеет методикой этой самой сложной из дрессировок собак.

Для начала нам нужно воспитать пять щенков, скорее всего, это будут лабрадоры, которых отберёт кинолог по психоэмоциональным характеристикам. Эти пять щенков должны жить в семьях, а не вольерах, эти собаки должны быть максимально социализированы. Из этого следует наша задача: найти пять семей, которые согласятся на содержание щенка в течение года. Именно за этот срок мы можем обучить собаку. Все затраты на щенка по питанию, прививкам, ветеринарному обслуживанию, снаряжению, игрушкам, лежакам, оплата самого щенка и труда дрессировщиков — это наша проблема, семей волонтёров затраты не коснутся.

Задача семьи волонтёров — привозить щенка на тренировку, скорее всего, дважды в неделю в Дюковский парк (тут возможны уточнения, в зависимости от места жительства семьи). Пока щенки маленькие, их нужно часто выгуливать, первое время и 6, 7, 8 раз в сутки, пока малыш привыкнет к туалету на улице. Возможно и даже гарантировано, что будут лужицы и кучки на полу первое время. Собаку нужно кормить, поить, купать, возить к ветеринару в случае необходимости. Это хлопоты, но они очень и очень положительные  :smileflag:  Но вы должны понимать с самого начала, что щенок через год уйдет к слепому человеку, для которого эта собака — дверь в мир. Один из наших пациентов — слепой ребёнок с Донбасса, который уже очень ждет свою собаку. Несколько человек — наши воины, они молодые люди и собаки-поводыри — их шанс на активную жизнь.

----------


## Sirena

Добрый день! 
В соцсетях делали посты? 
Я у себя написала с ссылкой сюда. 
Может,  добавить телефоны кураторов проекта? 
Спасибо.

----------


## айка

> Добрый день! 
> В соцсетях делали посты? 
> Я у себя написала с ссылкой сюда. 
> Может,  добавить телефоны кураторов проекта? 
> Спасибо.


 Из соцсетей у меня ОФ и ФБ. В ФБ у меня одесситов практически нет. Пост там есть. свеженький. Сам проект думали делать в Днепре, потому что там основная масса пациентов в Мечникова и на реабилитации, но оказалось, что кинолог только один и он одессит,  поэтому переносим все в Одессу. По Одессе куратор я - можно здесь писать, можно в личку

----------


## Sirena

У меня тоже ОФ и ФБ. Я На ФБ разместила уже и мои начали шарить понемножку. 
Это просто прекрасный проект. 
Очень хочется,  чтоб всё получилось.

----------


## айка

> У меня тоже ОФ и ФБ. Я На ФБ разместила уже и мои начали шарить понемножку. 
> Это просто прекрасный проект. 
> Очень хочется,  чтоб всё получилось.


 А мне-то как хочется, там 80 человек в очереди. Никак нельзя. чтоб не получилось.

----------


## GZ

А можно ссылку на ФБ ?

----------


## айка

> А можно ссылку на ФБ ?


 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Кошкина27

Как же здорово, эти собаки принесут столько пользы людям-инвалидам.

----------


## айка

Вот наш отец-основатель, так сказать. Он более компетентен во всех вопросах проекта
https://www.facebook.com/Bakuridze.Timur

----------


## айка

Предварительные отзывы.

----------


## Никита1234

всем привет ))

----------


## allat_

> Это происходит в Одессе, потому что именно у нас живет единственный в Украине кинолог, который владеет методикой этой самой сложной из дрессировок собак.
> Вложение 12306477


 Можно в личку информацию?

----------


## vala12345

основная масса пациентов в Мечникова и на реабилитации,

----------

